# crate



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a almost 4 yr old female vizsla her name is lillee and a 2 yr old weimer female name codi. Codi likez to chew anything she can get into and lillee chews when she is mad. Both dogs are crate trained very well but lillee still has an issue being seperated from us or codi . I have been putting 
Both in a extra large kennel lillee stopped barking and everything I'm wondering if you guys know of a crate or kennel that interlocks to make likea double kennel or a way to inclose a built in closet as a kennel but can like divide it in half for when I have another young pup


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lilly, what a nice name  for a V... Our V's best friend is a GSP named Codi ;D

I am thinking custom made; some sort of an extended dog enclosure. Short of running fenced areas in the house, that's all I can come up with.


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you and that wat I came up with and I don't want it to look cheesy and but I knoe lattes won't hold up to them 2


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I was thinking something professional made from 4ft metal fences... :-[ something like a dog run..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85r_tMGP-qQ&feature=fvwp&NR=1 something like this but fitted for indoors?


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you. I'm thinking of buying 2 big wire crates and taking out one side on each one and then reconnecting them. If I do that it definitely not gettting moved around to much


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Crates - a great place 2 V - warm in the winter & cool in the summer - a den that is always safe - open door policy - transportation - get the best U can and tied down properly - the ? is - how do I keep the pup out of the crate & off lead !!!!!!!!


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine only go in when we aren't home and when they do domething bad myweimer goes in just to lay down in hunting season they go in a dog box with a lot of warm blankets and a truck cap over that . Lead wise mine don't go on it they say in tue yard unlesz a rabbit decides to eat in the yard.


----------

